# Photoshop, HKS und Graustufen



## Stevv (29. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich brauche eure Hilfe, denn bei folgendem Projekt habe ich ein Problem mit der Einstellung von Sonderfarben in Photoshop CS:

Poster DIN A1, 2-farbig (HKS 14 + Schwarz), erstellt in Quark 6 mit importiertem TIFF aus Photoshop.

Das Foto ist in Graustufen und hat einen Schatten, damit es sich vom HG etwas abhebt. In diesem Schatten liegt logischerweise eine Transparenz, weshalb ich das Graustufen-TIFF bzw. -EPS nicht mit einem Beschneidungspfad exportieren kann. 

Also will ich einem TIFF in einer eigenen Ebene einen HG in HKS 14 zuweisen. Für Duplex oder die Mehrkanal-Funktion muß ich die Ebenen jedoch  zuvor reduzieren. Die Sonderfarbe ersetzt in der Folge dann auch das Schwarz des Graustufenbildes. 

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, ein Graustufenbild mit einem sonderfarbenenen Hintergrund zu exportieren?

Für eure Ideen dankt

Stevv


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. März 2004)

Wenn ich dein Problem richtig verstanden habe, dann gibt es zumindest zwei Möglichkeiten.

Die eine ist, ein neues CMYK-Bild gleicher Größe anzulegen und das Graustufenbild
inklusive des Schattens in den K-Kanal zu kopieren.
Somit wird im Druck auch nur schwarz aufgetragen.
HKS14 wird als Schmuckfarbe ohnehin völlig separat aufgetragen.

Zweite Möglichkeit ist, dein Graustufenbild inkl. Schatten in ein Mehrkanalbild
zu wandeln, wobei du da wie du schon sagst erstmal alle Ebenen verlierst.
Dann gehst du in die Kanälepalette und erzeugst einen Schmuckfarbenkanal
mit HKS14. Diesen füllst du dann, wenn es Vollfarbe sein soll, einfach mit Schwarz.
Wenn es z.B. HKS14 60% sein soll, dann füllst du den HKS14-Kanal eben mit
60%igen Schwarzauftrag. Den bekommst du, indem du im Farbwähler bei HSB
die Werte 0, 0, 40 wählst und dann mit dem Farbeimer füllst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Stevv (29. März 2004)

Großartig!

mit dem Schmuckfarbenkanal und dem Export in eine DCS Datei hat es funktioniert!. Jedenfalls sehen die Auszüge im Acrobat gut aus und es gibt außerdem nur noch die zwei Auszüge für K und HKS. 

Danke Martin, für die schnelle Hilfe, 

Stevv


----------

